

Ask HN: Self-hosted blogging platforms without PHP or databases? - gnosis

Are there any self-hosted blogging platforms that don&#x27;t require PHP or any sort of database?<p>I&#x27;d really like my site to be secure, without having to worry about PHP vulnerabilities or SQL injections.
======
makerops
[http://octopress.org/](http://octopress.org/)

------
kushti
Octopress + free Github or Heroku account

